# Springer Fork Modification



## JLF (May 10, 2020)

Springer fork mod I thought I’d share with the CABE.  One of those brainstorm ideas that can only come from 7 weeks of C-19 isolation

As a life long BMX’er, I just haven’t been satisfied with the ‘performance’ attributes of my springer fork.  I built a Huffy Roadside frame to look like something it wasn’t, a classic cruiser; and to ride hard.

I started to wonder if any of the old springer fork designs were anything other than just comfortable?

Last week I swapped on a set of 26 x 3 tires and decided that was cushion enough. I dug through my stash of bike parts and found a length of carbon fiber steer tube I had cut off my new road bike fork a few years ago. With a bit of trimming it looked like it could be a direct fit replacement for the spring in my springer fork.

The test ride told the story.  I could bomb hills and corners with a super solid feel.  Will the carbon fiber handle the load long term?  I know the weave is often strong in a certain direction.  We will see.

Oh, and the carbon fiber ‘pipe’ is 154g lighter than the spring.  

I know, I could have bought a 26” BMX cruiser fork, but wanted the classic look. 

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## GTs58 (May 10, 2020)

Wouldn't a full thread bolt with a flat washer then a lock nut up against the Yoke do the trick? Then leave the carbon fiber tube to fill in for looks?


----------



## JLF (May 10, 2020)

Oh yeah, I actually didn’t think of that?!  Probably because I was looking at what I had available.  I’d have to find a fully threaded bolt.  I may just do that.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 11, 2020)

Why don’t you just swap a rigid fork onto it, ebays full of them


----------



## JLF (May 11, 2020)

I prefer the 'springer fork look' for this particular bike build.


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 23, 2020)

I like the carbon spring replacement. Quite eclectic.


----------



## Pauliemon (May 23, 2020)

Cool idea. You had to throw that 154 grams out there huh? That's like heroin to a weight weenie (me).


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 23, 2020)

I'd just keep the spring for looks, but run a fully threaded bolt the length of the spring and double nut that at each end.   Use a good bolt, since it will be taking some stress.


----------



## JLF (May 23, 2020)

Saving grams is like a drug for me too!  An addiction from previous weight weenie bikes I’ve built. 

I actually love that 26” cruisers are so heavy. I laugh every time I ride this bike.

I also like the idea of running a fully threaded bolt and reinstall the original fork spring for a more authentic look. I guess I’d run like a Grade 8?

Something about having carbon fiber on a bike like this seemed humorous to me.

I have a carbon fiber MTB handle bar I know would save another full pound (probably), and since the bike is black, would blend in.  But in equal measure, I like the ‘look’ of patina’d chrome bars.


----------



## JLF (May 26, 2020)

I am currently building a ‘weight weenie’ vintage road bike, fixed gear, no brakes, titanium, while keeping a period correct look, except for a carbon fiber seat.  
I cut this length of alloy tubing off of the seat post. It saved a total of 86g. This will be much lighter than the spring on the chrome springer fork I have on yet another 26” cruiser. 
This still needs to be trimmed to exact spring size. I may fully polish this so it looks ‘chrome’ to better match the springer fork.  
Due to C-19 business closures, I still haven’t yet ventured out to a hardware store to look for a threaded bolt to do this same job.  So I stick with this idea for now.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 26, 2020)

Since you like the look of the springer fork, perhaps you might be able to fit a narrower sleeve (small pipe) inside of the spring, maybe even chrome plated or brass (1/4” IPS lamp parts)?


----------



## JLF (May 26, 2020)

Good idea to have a look at lamp parts!  Thanks!


----------



## Rivnut (May 26, 2020)

Run a piece of all-thread through the spring rather than trying to find a fully threaded bolt.


----------



## JLF (May 26, 2020)

Genius Idea! ^^^^


----------



## ArtOfDisGuy (Jun 3, 2020)

Go with old school leaf lol


----------



## JLF (Jun 3, 2020)

I like that ^^^


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 24, 2020)

I was thinking of unspringing my springer as well. I was going to leave the spring ..just lock it out somehow.


----------



## Robertk (Dec 30, 2022)

Removing the spring makes the springer fork kind of look like the early Gary Littlejohn fork - anyone have a pic of that GLJ fork?


----------



## RM Special (Friday at 6:53 PM)

Weight Weenie! Love it! Could this possibly be a new thread for those of us working on old bikes to make them as light as possible? Weight reduction is one of my goals for my Typhoon flat bar build that I recently posted in the custom build section of the CABE.


----------

